# What helps me may help you too. A new outlook.



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

I got hit by this condition on August 14, 2017. Yes, I'm fairly new to this DP experience so my tips may or may not help you.

Granted the first 4 days were terrible, these last 10 days or so I have calmed down considerably but the DP is still there and makes me nostalgic and sad. I look at photos of me before DP and get very emotional but this is normal and very human, and only proves that we are still here.

Here are the tips that have helped me so far:

*No Alcohol/Recreational Drugs or stimulants!*

I know that some may require medical intervention depending on how severe their DP is, and others still may occasionally need some sort of stimulant prescribed by a doctor.

Other than that, for those that have moderate DP, I advise not to intake any alcohol or other drugs like weed, cocaine, heroin, etc.

Al of these drugs for the most part stimulate or bind to Acetylcholine, Serotonin and GABA neurotransmitters. They may temporarily provide some relief but usually worsens the condition afterwards.

*Exercise:*

Exercising is perhaps one of the best remedies given to us by nature. I know that exercise has been mentioned here quite often, and I hate to repeat what others have written here but it's the truth.

Personally, I jog at least 20 min, three times a week. I also play basketball twice a week. I find that basketball intensifies my DP while in motion but once I'm done, I feel much better and relieved somehow.

Find what type of exercise you can do moderately that helps. Not everyone's biochemistry is exactly the same.

*Food:*

Food plays a vital role on health.

In fact, cultures from around the world have ancient traditions and customs on how to prepare foods as well as how to eat it.

Hippocrates said it best: "Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food."

I know that a lot of individuals believe foods do not alter or affect in any way DP.

I must say that this is their opinion but we must remember that food indeed affects the way you live now and how you are going live in the future. Food does alter your chemistry and hormones, in a way it is a form of drug!

As DP sufferers we must expand our mind and radically look at things from a new perspective.

I would say *avoid* these foods:


processed canned goods
sodas, any carbonated drink
artificial sweeteners, in like, everything!
fried foods
microwaveable foods, etc (you know what they are)
candy, ice cream
starchy foods like pasta, bread, baked goods, cakes (avoid all white bread, pasta and cakes, etc)
fake vegetables and fruits (don't go buying ready-to-serve vegetables in frozen bags)
coffee, hot chocolate
fast foods like hot-dogs, hamburgers, pizza, calzones, chinese food, take-outs, burger king, wendys...(you know!)

I'd like to add some emphasis on sugar as it is perhaps the worse drug which not only affects the brain but your immune system as well.

Sugar has been proven to bind to the same opioid receptors like heroinband morphine. It seems through thousands of years of evolution, we've been hardwired for sugar consumption.

But today's modern bleached sugar is well, not natural!

Sugar from fruits and honey is okay but even that must be consumed in moderation:

http://www.healthline.com/health-news/addiction-sugar-acts-like-drug-in-the-brain-and-could-lead-to-addiction-091813

*Mindfulness:*

Like I said, the first 4 days were terrible and although I'm new to this, I can't say for sure what the future holds for me but just knowing that the only thing I do have is now, the present, and that the past is gone and the future doesn't exist.

What helped me a lot is what I call the *Number Game*

The only requirement is to count. Yes, just start counting beginning with 1 all the way to God knows what until you get to your destination.

For example: Let's say you are going to the Deli (10 min walk perhaps), begin to count as you are walking. *Concentrate* on your counting. Give every number equal attention and focus, all the while in the back of your head you are concentrating on getting to your destination. This will sharpen your mind, increase focus.

I swear that I started to do this and when I got to my destination I stopped counting and felt some flashes of reality here and there.

I won't propose this will eradicated DP but it will certainly increase focus and living in the present.

(You can mix it up too. Sometimes I try to think of random numbers while I walk. Kinda like some random number generator hahaha. At first it will be challenging to just 'randomly' think of any number but with practice it gets better.)

*Immersion:*

Immerse yourself in the activities you used to enjoy if you are already doing this and see no results, do not fret. Try to do your activity in a different way. If you play the piano, and you play a song on a certain key, switch it up. No matter how ridiculous the melody may sound, just switch it up, entertain your brain with something it has not done before. Your brain is going to react to it like "Wait, why..what is this?" This sudden surprise and behavior creates new connections in your brain.

If you like to write, then write with the opposite hand! Challenge your brain to learn a new way!

Same goes for drawing.

*Supplements:*

I know that in the beginning I said no to drugs. But I consider supplements/vitamins a natural approach and so believe that it can impact you in a positive way.

I know, again, that some individuals do not think it helps but other past DP sufferers have indeed recovered by taking supplements.

I'm sure that was not the only thing they did. If you are a veteran on this website than you already know whose supplementation I will recommend. Tommygunz:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18873-re-personalizationre-realization-the-new-formula/

It has *helped me! *

Did it help me tremendously? No. *BUT *I've been only taking it for 12 days but so far I have only gotten positive results.

*Laughter!*

It may feel weird, robotic, or like auto-pilot. Don't force yourself to laugh instead let laughter come to you. Calm your mind and bring back the things that were comical or funny to you. Easier said than done and to those that have had this condition for a very long time, I apologize for the naivety but either way negative thoughts will definitely not help this condition.

Whether we sit here in front of a computer, or socialize with others outside, in the end these decisions -- whether auto-pilot or not -- are still yours!

*Mind your language!*

This is perhaps an odd connection I have made with DP but nevertheless I truly believe that the way we communicate greatly impacts the way we think and vice-versa. In fact the *Sapir-Whorf *hypothesis states that a person's language ultimately shapes a person's thought process, cognition and even decisions.

Think about it! We were meant to speak, language acts as a tool for our consciousness and thoughts. But just like our mental formations are unique, words can only express an idea or image based on a person's language, word usage and the inherent limitation of a language.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_relativity

Please, do not disregard these tips and if you have any of your own, let me know.

Let's not put each other down, by dismissing, disregarding or denying our opinions, beliefs and thoughts.

If you truly think these tips or ideas do not help at all or even think it is outlandish, then simply state that it will not help you.

But to say in general that it will not help anyone is faulty generalization.

I will be the first to admit any errors on my part. Point out to me if I have generalized. All I want is peace and a better understanding

Thank you and take care!!!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I loved this topic! I added it at the very bottom of my advice topic, so people can come to yours and read what you wrote!


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you dope. Im a fanatic when it comes to research. So I will continue to look for anything that might help with DP.

Whar have you tried for your DP?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

willbarwa said:


> Thank you dope. Im a fanatic when it comes to research. So I will continue to look for anything that might help with DP.
> 
> Whar have you tried for your DP?


No problem! I am too  Thank you for sharing the results of what you find with your research.

Currently the practices that have affected me the most that I started only for DP are journaling, and meditation. Both help me a lot!


----------

